# Testosterone boosting foods.....



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

To boost testosterone naturally, i.e no supps, what are the best foods?

I found this article:
Forget "T" not: hey, you don't need to be reminded that testosterone turns you into a muscle-building machine. Raise your levels of this vital hormone with these top 10 T-boosting foods Muscle & Fitness - Find Articles

What are the optimum conditions, i.e EFA's? saturated fats?


----------

